# Happy F*@king veterans day!



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2008)

The men who make up what you see every day are NOT the heroes of which whom politics speak....



They are there EVERY DAY.
Training, expecting, waiting...
For any one word to come alive from thier ultimate leader.

To take action by fire!

Lest any ONE of you think your freedoms are provided by government,
That is a joke!

No one single person is going to do more to protect us,
than the people put in charge of our emergencies did.

Evident, by who was released to take CTRL of Katrina.
And what he said and DID to get it done.
YouTube - You are STUCK ON STUPID


It wasnt nice, it wasnt PC...
And he didn't give a shit what was nice and/or PC.

But it got done!   Real fast!
(Thank you WIT BTW.)

They are out there
send your children to be a part of it,
Or sit down and shut up!


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2008)

I approve.


----------



## deadliftwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't get this post...

I myself am deployed in Afghanistan and I know firsthand that no, we are not the same heroes celebrated in Veteran's Day(aka Armistice Day). The heroes of Veteran's Day are the ones who fought to preserve the freedome of all countries in World War I.
However, you should know that living in a foreign country for a year and a half to suppress an invisible enemy from making further attacks on America-
is a sacrifice that you don't understand unless you've made it.
So if that post was supporting us, thank you
But if you were bashing the troops, why don't you move to a better country, like South Africa or China? I'll pay for the plane tickets myself.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2008)

deadliftwarrior said:


> I don't get this post...
> 
> I myself am deployed in Afghanistan and I know firsthand that no, we are not the same heroes celebrated in Veteran's Day(aka Armistice Day). The heroes of Veteran's Day are the ones who fought to preserve the freedome of all countries in World War I.
> However, you should know that living in a foreign country for a year and a half to suppress an invisible enemy from making further attacks on America-
> ...


Actually in the 1950's a store owner got his whole town to agree to making Armistice day into All Veterans Day and then a Congressman from that town pushed a bill making it so across the country which Eisenhower signed.....   And the only person here you have to worry about blatantly dishonoring brave men and women is Shit Smoothie aka Snafu......


----------



## Jarhed (Nov 12, 2008)

There are a lot of "Haters" out there. I wonder how they can express their opinions so openly and with such "freedom"...hmmmmmm, I wonder???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2008)

deadliftwarrior said:


> I don't get this post...
> 
> I myself am deployed in Afghanistan and I know firsthand that no, we are not the same heroes celebrated in Veteran's Day(aka Armistice Day). The heroes of Veteran's Day are the ones who fought to preserve the freedome of all countries in World War I.
> However, you should know that living in a foreign country for a year and a half to suppress an invisible enemy from making further attacks on America-
> ...



You are the "THEY" dumbass...  



And, I'll save you the lecture on what sacrifices I've made SON.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> You are the "THEY" dumbass...
> 
> 
> 
> And, I'll save you the lecture on what sacrifices I've made SON.


And I'll save the lecture on what son's I've sacrificed....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2008)

maniclion said:


> And I'll save the lecture on what son's I've sacrificed....


----------

